# 3ds to maya



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

Hi everyone
umm,I am fiddling around with Maya and I have come across some rigged 3d models in 3dstudio max formats(.3ds/.max).Are there any plugins which would let me view those models in Maya?
Another query is,what is "Aiko 3"?MAT files are for Bryce right?
Also, if someone here knows any place where I can d/l rigged maya models/complete animations, kindly do post


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

i remember reading about software that you could get to transfer files between programs, but it wasn't free. apart from the basic mesh import/export file formats it's not that easy.
i had a go at bryce a long time ago. i can say no more than that for it.

i have seen free models with 3d world and sometimes you might tutorials on rigging them. i think you would be doing good to get free ones on the internet. you could have a look around 3dbuzz.com. i used to get free models on 3dcafe.com, but i think that site is changing at the moment. sorry not much help here.


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

nugraf 4.2 is a program that will let you convert 3D file formats. it costs about $500, so i don't know that you want to spend that much. there are demos to download, but i don't know what restrictions are in place with them


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Aiko 3 MATlib files for Bryce are material libraries designed to work with their Aiko model libraries. The Aiko series are supposed "anime" style characters and the MATlibs provide new outfits, poses, and transforms. www.daz3d.com for more information.

It's been a while since I've used both 3DS & Maya together so unfortunately I don't know the ins and outs of the file conversions.


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

Thank you for the replies everyoneI tried searching for free max to maya file changers but havent seen any free ones.I'll try the sites you all have kindly provided.But it looks like I'll have to get someone with 3dsmax to change the file format for me.That is an option right?


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

Hi folks
I looked into 3dbuzz and came across this post:
#11 04-02-2004, 06:57 PM 
DezFX 
Are we there yet? Join Date: Jan 2004
Location: Sunny Southern California
Posts: 3,424 



You don't need to use Max to use max models. There is a plug-in for Maya that will allow you to import Max and 3ds models. You can find it at www.highend3d.com.
__________________

I tried going to www.highend3d.com but cant make out which plugin is the right one.Perhaps someone here will be able to help out?


----------



## buccaneer (Mar 3, 2005)

hello?someone help please?


----------

